# Acs Survey



## Anthony G (Sep 16, 2015)

American Community Survey. Anyone else ever received this intrusive survey? It's put out by the Census Bureau. There are may personal and invasive questions like:

Phone Number including Area Code
Sex
Age and Birth Date
If I am of Hispanic, Latino, or Spanish origin
My race
What type of house I live in
When my house was built (year)
When I moved into this house (year)
How large is the lot? – How many acres?
What were the actual sales of all agricultural products from this property?
Is there a business on this location?
How many separate rooms are in this house, apartment, or mobile home?
How many of these rooms are bedrooms?

Do I have:
Hot and Cold Running Water?
Flush Toilet?
Bathtub or shower?
Sink with a faucet?
Stove or Range?
Refrigerator?
Telephone Service?
Do you or any member of the household own or use a computer?  Describe what kind(s).
Do you or any member of the household access the internet? 
Describe what kind of service (Cable, etc.)
How many vehicles of 1 ton or less are kept at this address?
What fuel is used to heat this house, apartment, or mobile home?
What was the cost of electricity last month?
What was the cost of gas last month?
What was the cost of water and sewer for the past twelve months?
What was the cost of oil, coal, kerosene, wood, etc. for the past 12 months?
Did I receive Food Stamps or SNAP?
Is my house, apartment or mobile home part of a condominium, and if yes, what are the fees?
Do I own the house with a mortgage?
Do I own this house free and clear?
Do I rent?
Do I occupy without rent?
What is the monthly rent for this house, apartment, or mobile home?
How much do I think this house, apartment, or mobile home would sell for?
What are the annual property taxes?
What is the annual property and flood insurance?
How much is the regular monthly mortgage?
Does that include the property taxes?
Does that include the insurance?
Do I have a second mortgage on this property?
How much are the monthly payments on all second and junior mortgages?
If a mobile home, how much for personal property tax, site rent, registration fees and license fees?

For EACH person who lives in your home:
Where I was born?
Am I a citizen?
Have I attended college or school in the last three months?
What grade or level of school?
What is my highest degree or level of school completed?
If I have a bachelor’s degree, what is it in?
What is my ancestry or ethnic origin?
Do I speak any other languages besides English at home?
How well do I speak English?
Did I live here 1 year ago?
Where did I live one year ago?
Do I have health insurance?
What type?
Do I have difficulty hearing or am I blind?
Do I have difficulty doing physical, mental, or emotional conditions that make it difficult for me to do errands alone, such as shopping or visiting a doctor’s office?
Am I married?
Did I get married, widowed, or divorced in the last twelve months?
How many times have I been married?
What year did I last get married?
Am I a grandparent responsible for a grandchild living here?
How long have I been responsible for the grandchildren?

Have I ever served on active duty?
If so, when?

Do I have a VA service-connected Disability rating?
What is that rating?
Did I work for pay last week at a business?
Last week did I do any work for pay?
At what location did I do this work?
What is the address?
How did I get to work last week?
How many people rode with me to work?
What time did I leave my house to go to work?
How many minutes does it usually take to get to work?
Who was my most recent job with? Name and location
What kind of work do I do?
What are my most important activities or duties?
What are my wages, salary, commissions, bonuses or tips for all jobs for the last twelve months?
What is my self-employment income for the last twelve months?
How much do I receive from interest, dividends, net rental income, royalty income and from estates and trusts (even small amounts)?
What are my social security or Railroad retirement amounts?
What are my Supplemental Social Security Income amounts?
Did I receive any public assistance or welfare payments from state or local welfare offices?
If so, how much?

How much from retirement, survivor or disability pensions did I receive?
Any other sources of income received such as VA payments, unemployment compensation, child support or alimony.
What was my total income in the last twelve months?

And you are threatened with fines if you don't fill it out or supply incorrect answers. If you don't fill it out they will call you non-stop and eventually will come to your house.

Anyone else ever receive this Orwellian survey? Feel like I'm living in the book "1984".


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 16, 2015)

Tell them you live in a tent under a over pass.  Phone number is the local payphone at the convenience store.


----------



## Anthony G (Sep 16, 2015)

The statute which is quoted as giving the authorization for this survey states a $100 fine for EACH unanswered question and/or $500 fine for EACH question purposefully answered incorrectly.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 16, 2015)

In actual fact, though, the Census Bureau lacks Constitutional authority to collect any information other than that needed for Congressional districting.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Sep 16, 2015)

I got one of these 2 years ago when we bought the acreage, threw it away.  How the hell was I going to tell them how much Ag income we made when we had only owned property for a month.  I suppose if they showed up with a court order I may have responded differently, but I doubt it.   

michael


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been throwing them away for decades, and I actually do farm.


----------



## Anthony G (Sep 17, 2015)

From what I have read they have statutory authority which Congress passed around 1995. I guess that's when the first ACS surveys were sent out. Seems to fly in the face of the Constitution to me, although I'm not a lawyer.  Seems enumeration (head count) is only thing Founding Fathers authorized.  I plan on sending it back to them uncompleted with a letter that I found on the Internet stating my objections to filling it out. In the letter I'll include the one piece of information that I think they're entitled to and that is the number of persons occupying my residence: ONE. Then, I guess, I'll have to withstand the barrage of phone calls and personal visits from the Census people over the next several months that I have read many others have had to endure. That's the plan, anyway.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 17, 2015)

Nah, don't do it. They already know what they need to know. 

"Were from the government, we're here to help"....yea, right!


----------

